# Why my wife loves "Ultimate Fighter"



## redfang (May 18, 2007)

My wife has recently become a fan of the Ultimate Fighter television program on Spike. It is not for the fights, though she enjoys a good fight. It is because the amount of whining, crying, tears, drama, etc tops her other favorite reality shows that involve top models, hair dressers, and fashion design. This current season has featured a fighter getting a colonic, incidents of sobbing on a regular basis, and all of the drama that her other faves miss.

Now, there have been some good fighters to come out of the show and many of the fights on the show are entertaining, but there has to be a better 'farm system' than this for ufc. I so wish that they would cut out all of the manufactured drama and simply rely on the drama of the fights. Focus solely on the training and fighting. Until UFC finds a way to market itself that doesn't so closely resemble pro-wrestling it does not stand a chance of gaining recognition as a 'legitimate' sport.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 18, 2007)

Ummm...Since it's dwarfing Pro Boxing, and pro-wrestling in the numbers game (both of which used to dominate their 18-35 yr. old market by the way) and establishing a hold on those age groups, I would say it's already legitimate. When it aires on Spike tv the ratings are always high. There's also a boom with women doing it as well. I deal with teenagers all the time and they all talk about it, and want to do it too.
Add to that, they bought out Pride. I think it's safe to say it's growing and will continue to do so, for some time to come.

As for the drama, I agree with that part. I'd rather see the fighting and training too. Honestly though, like it or not, the drama stuff dominates on tv in our culture now. Reality tv tops the scales presently, and no sign of that dropping off either.


----------



## brianhunter (May 18, 2007)

Did you watch last night?

BJ should have knocked Wang out.

Then he wanted to whine and cry about going to Pulver's team.

MMA needs more budo at times  but yeah...I am a fan and love watching the fights.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (May 18, 2007)

AMEN BROTHER!!! I feel the same way. You degrade the sport by allowing constant "smack talking" and drama. Where's the sportsmenship? Can't count how many times I've seen two guys beat each other senseless in a boxing ring only to hug or shake hands at the end of the fight. I'm not saying all the MMA fighters are bad sportsmen I'm just saying it seems like the sport encourages bad sportsmenship in order to add drama and draw viewers and there fore leaves a really bad taste in my mouth.

Actually, I'm really glad that The Contender dropped that format for this season.  They're not showing a edited 5 round fight anymore.  Instead they are giving the audience a full ten round fight and I've seen some great match ups and great fights this season.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 18, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Ummm...Since it's dwarfing Pro Boxing, and pro-wrestling in the numbers game (both of which used to dominate their 18-35 yr. old market by the way) and establishing a hold on those age groups, I would say it's already legitimate. When it aires on Spike tv the ratings are always high. There's also a boom with women doing it as well. I deal with teenagers all the time and they all talk about it, and want to do it too.
> Add to that, they bought out Pride. I think it's safe to say it's growing and will continue to do so, for some time to come.
> 
> As for the drama, I agree with that part. I'd rather see the fighting and training too. Honestly though, like it or not, the drama stuff dominates on tv in our culture now. Reality tv tops the scales presently, and no sign of that dropping off either.


 
Beat me to it.


----------



## zDom (May 18, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> ... I'd rather see the fighting and training too. ...



Sad thing is, that was how the first couple were TUFs were: they had "challenges" to see who got to pick the fight, more footage of actual training &#8212; THAT was what had ME watching the show.

Once they went to the "Big Brother" drama format, they pretty much lost me. The last TUF (4 maybe?)  I "watched" I would actually channel surf for the first 40 minutes, then tune in for the fight at the end.

If I want to watch drama, I'll tune in to the reality show of the moment or a soap opera. If I want to hear smack talk, I'll watch pro wrestling.

I was watching TUF for the FIGHTS! Lately, I haven't bothered to tune in at all. Someone let me know if they get back to focusing on training and fighting.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (May 18, 2007)

zDom said:


> Once they went to the "Big Brother" drama format, they pretty much lost me. The last TUF (4 maybe?) I "watched" I would actually channel surf for the first 40 minutes, then tune in for the fight at the end.


 

I did the same thing with The Contender the first two seasons.  The fight was only the last fifteen minutes of the show so that's all I'd watch.


----------



## redfang (May 19, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Ummm...Since it's dwarfing Pro Boxing, and pro-wrestling in the numbers game (both of which used to dominate their 18-35 yr. old market by the way) and establishing a hold on those age groups, I would say it's already legitimate. When it aires on Spike tv the ratings are always high. There's also a boom with women doing it as well. I deal with teenagers all the time and they all talk about it, and want to do it too.
> Add to that, they bought out Pride. I think it's safe to say it's growing and will continue to do so, for some time to come.
> 
> As for the drama, I agree with that part. I'd rather see the fighting and training too. Honestly though, like it or not, the drama stuff dominates on tv in our culture now. Reality tv tops the scales presently, and no sign of that dropping off either.


 
I know that mma is legit, I love to watch it and train it. However, I was speaking more of mainstream recognition. I want to be able to go and buy a newspaper and read about a championship bout that I might not have been able to see, just the same as I can with a boxing match.  I want to watch sportscenter and see mma coverage. 

Also, Pro-wrestling is not a legit sport. (Unless we're referring to the (now defunct, I think) Real Pro-wrestling show or something similar.

Now UFC is doing what they feel they must to get mma out there, not so much for the benefit of the sport as for the benefit of UFC's accounts. I'm just saying that my wife feels ultimate fighter is gayer than her shows about fashion design (and that's primarily why she watches, for a good belly laugh). Out gay friends feel the show is gayer than those same shows about fashion design (They especially loved the one when the fighter, trying to make weight, stripped naked and laid out by the pool. Oh and the thong worn in the weigh in the next week was good). That, coupled with the trash talk, lack of respect, and pro wrestling style theatrics seems to be something of a hinderance in achieving mainstream respectability. 

More fighting and training, less appeals to the lowest common denominator please.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (May 19, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Ummm...Since it's dwarfing Pro Boxing, and pro-wrestling in the numbers game (both of which used to dominate their 18-35 yr. old market by the way)


 
Guess again bro. Their highest TV rating on SpikeTV EVER is 2.0. Raws LOWEST during this entire competition was 2.6. The average is 3.8. WWE's flagship PPV's are selling at about 500,000 buyrates. Their puny little monthly ones average 250,000 to 300,000. UFC's highest PPV buyrates are between 200,000 to 250,000. Competing with WWE's monthly PPV market? Yes. DWARFING WWE in the numbers game? Not even close. 

Disclaimer: As much as I would love to see Titan Sports get overtaken in a ratings war once again it hasn't happened and is probably a long ways off. 

Sources for Ratings: 
http://www.mmaweekly.com
http://www.steveswrestling.com/info/rawratings.html
http://www.100megsfree4.com/wiawrestling/pages/wwf/wwfraw.htmhttp://www.mmaweekly.com
http://www.100megsfree4.com/wiawrestling/pages/wwf/wwfraw.htm


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 19, 2007)

Agreed, TUF is mostly a soap opera reality-show that guys don't have to be embarassed to watch...


----------



## Hand Sword (May 19, 2007)

Crimson Ghost said:


> Guess again bro. Their highest TV rating on SpikeTV EVER is 2.0. Raws LOWEST during this entire competition was 2.6. The average is 3.8. WWE's flagship PPV's are selling at about 500,000 buyrates. Their puny little monthly ones average 250,000 to 300,000. UFC's highest PPV buyrates are between 200,000 to 250,000. Competing with WWE's monthly PPV market? Yes. DWARFING WWE in the numbers game? Not even close.
> 
> Disclaimer: As much as I would love to see Titan Sports get overtaken in a ratings war once again it hasn't happened and is probably a long ways off.
> 
> ...


 

Well Bro...Still proves the point doesn't it? The "puny" MMA numbers now compete with the WWE and are growing. The MMA's still have a strangle hold on the demographics (were the real numbers count !) that were solidly owned by Boxing, and wrestling. Which, by the way, all of these entities NEED to expand. How big is it getting? Even women headline fights on Showtime, with HBO picking up the MMA's too. Starting to hear and see the MMA's on radio and all over cable as well. They were fringe, now are more than competeing overall. The MMA is doing nothing, but progressing. The others are either in decline (boxing) or are staying level, with some dipping (wrestling).


----------



## profesormental (May 19, 2007)

Greetings.

P.T. Barnum wrote about theatrics and showmanship and WWE has taken these lessons to heart, and reaping the success. (Barnum also wrote that there's one born every minute).

Theatrics and drama are the way to go to get a$$es on seats. People know that WWE is a fake exhibition/performance... they're there for the show!!

It is important to note that we here are a minority percentage of the viewers.

TUF has moved that way I suspect because the producers know the formula that works. That is why many reality shows are successful. They know the formula and it works rather consistently.

Note now that there are 2 fights per show instead of 1.

It is a business andhas to appeal to as many as possible to keep growing.

Even boxing had to resort to such tactics! Unfortunately, the De la Hoya/Maywether fight was dissapointing for many viewers...

Onward.

Juan M. Mercado


----------



## Hand Sword (May 27, 2007)

It's all working fine. Chuck vs. Rampage, I found out who won on ESPN. The Sports Illustrated cover? Front page-MMA. The movement is growing.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 28, 2007)

Too late for an edit, but, I just thought I'd add that it wasn't the littlle ticker at the bottom of the screen that told me who won on ESPN. It was the announcers showing the knockout and talking about it. They also built up the pre fight showing the weigh in and discussing the Ice Man.

Not too shabby!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 28, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Too late for an edit, but, I just thought I'd add that it wasn't the littlle ticker at the bottom of the screen that told me who won on ESPN. It was the announcers showing the knockout and talking about it. They also built up the pre fight showing the weigh in and discussing the Ice Man.
> 
> Not too shabby!


 
Times certainly have changed and the UFC is now rapidly becoming a major sport!  It definately will surpass any other combat sport soon.


----------



## redfang (May 28, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Too late for an edit, but, I just thought I'd add that it wasn't the littlle ticker at the bottom of the screen that told me who won on ESPN. It was the announcers showing the knockout and talking about it. They also built up the pre fight showing the weigh in and discussing the Ice Man.
> 
> Not too shabby!


Missed that on ESPN, nice to know.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 28, 2007)

I saw tonight the VS. Channel (the one that plays the NHL if it sounds unfamiliar-LOL) announced a new show Sunday night at 9pm. It's a show called extreme cage fighting! Even the lowly VS. Channel has MMA!

Still growing! LOL!


----------



## tellner (May 28, 2007)

Of course, there's probably another reason your wife likes to watch it. Muscular, sweaty young men rolling around on the ground wearing almost nothing...


----------



## Ella (May 29, 2007)

I'm friends with one of the guys on that show this season, and although he's under contract and can't say much, I suspect from what he does say, the producers stir the pot to make for better TV watching. He certainly acted out of character on the show.

Not that this should surprise anyone.


----------



## Carol (May 29, 2007)

I'm a oddball girl.  I can't stand the smarmy, whiney, boo-hooing shlock, I'd rather just watch a good fight.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 29, 2007)

Right on sister!

UFC should be about the fighting!


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei (May 29, 2007)

redfang said:


> My wife has recently become a fan of the Ultimate Fighter television program on Spike. It is not for the fights, though she enjoys a good fight. It is because the amount of whining, crying, tears, drama, etc tops her other favorite reality shows that involve top models, hair dressers, and fashion design. This current season has featured a fighter getting a colonic, incidents of sobbing on a regular basis, and all of the drama that her other faves miss.


 
I thought you were going to say because the contestants never wear their shirts.  I enjoy the show and like to see a good match and I'll even admit to secretly enjoying the dramatics but the hour long parade of half-naked men reeks of gayness more than What Not To Wear or Queer Eye for the Straight Guy.

_don flatt


----------



## LordBwithU (May 29, 2007)

My wife and I watch it too, however my wife feels the way I do. This boys need to stop crying and start fighting. And the behavior at the "house" is rediculous, painting stuff on the walls, getting drunk and acting stupid, I guess I forget these guys are young 20's but seems to me, a dedicated guy wouldn't be doing all that and would dominate.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 29, 2007)

I personally would like to see them go back to challenge's to decide who gets to pick the fights.  That would be a big step up and back in my opinion.


----------



## zDom (May 29, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I personally would like to see them go back to challenge's to decide who gets to pick the fights.  That would be a big step up and back in my opinion.



Me too.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 29, 2007)

I like to tune into the last 15 minutes to watch the fights. But now with two fights per show, I have to pay more attention to the timing. 

If I wanted all the drama I could go to work, or watch a different TV show. I really do not like the other reality shows. The only reason I liked TUF was to see the fighters perform and to watch and learn. 


Is the show moving to TNT/TBS? I know they have that DRAMA commercial. With all the Drama Spike just might let it go to TNT/TBS? I am not sure which station has the Drama Commercial. 

TUF and its drama will do what "Vampire the Masquerade" did to RPG's. It will bring in women and children. (* Not that were not some before just not lots *)  It does open up new markets so some could argue it is good for that. But for me they have lost me this season. I have not been interested.


----------



## shinbushi (Jun 2, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I personally would like to see them go back to challenge's to decide who gets to pick the fights.  That would be a big step up and back in my opinion.


I hated the challenges, they were really lame.  If you based it on specific training drills or something then I would agree with you.  I want to seem more training but, I know the majority of the viewers (No martial  artists) would not.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 11, 2007)

Crimson Ghost said:


> Guess again bro. Their highest TV rating on SpikeTV EVER is 2.0. Raws LOWEST during this entire competition was 2.6. The average is 3.8. WWE's flagship PPV's are selling at about 500,000 buyrates. Their puny little monthly ones average 250,000 to 300,000. UFC's highest PPV buyrates are between 200,000 to 250,000. Competing with WWE's monthly PPV market? Yes. DWARFING WWE in the numbers game? Not even close.
> 
> Disclaimer: As much as I would love to see Titan Sports get overtaken in a ratings war once again it hasn't happened and is probably a long ways off.
> 
> ...


 

An update on FOX sport news: MMA PPV sales averaging 20 million. Boxing PPV sales averaging 16 million. Wrestling PPV sales averaging 12.5 million.


----------



## Odin (Jun 11, 2007)

shinbushi said:


> I hated the challenges, they were really lame. If you based it on specific training drills or something then I would agree with you. I want to seem more training but, I know the majority of the viewers (No martial artists) would not.


 
I agree, I never understood what doing the challenges had to do with the concept behind MMA....not to mention the fighters risked injury performing pointless tasks.


----------



## mystic warrior (Jun 11, 2007)

We have to face facts as far as things like this happening.
They do it for a reason money, they dumb down shows with things like this to get more of a market. Not to say that there are women that dumb.
But it is playing to there need for drama it is all about money people.
Sad but true.
But if it keeps the show on the air it is better than the women on the view or oprah.


----------



## megat (Jun 11, 2007)

just watch the fight and ignore the drama, although it is good for a chuckle or two ( seeing grown man crying is really funny), but u must admit lot's of strong guys in there now, although there are weak guys too.


----------

